

New cryptocurrency inspired by Kanye West - xkarga00
http://coinyeco.in/

======
xkarga00
Kanye West Demands Coinye Programmers Shut Down the Digital Currency

[http://newsfeed.time.com/2014/01/07/bound-2-happen-kanye-
wes...](http://newsfeed.time.com/2014/01/07/bound-2-happen-kanye-west-demands-
coinye-programmers-shut-down-the-digital-currency/)

